# Timing of Sex with Clomid/HCG trigger, DH with Vas. Rev. and low sperm count/motility



## slinkythecat

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this form, 38 years old and TTC following my husband's vasectomy reversal. He's 50, had the vasectomy reversal a few months ago, which was successful. However, he had the vasectomy for 10.5 years, so the chances of successful pg, coupled with my age, are about 50-50, statistically speaking.

This Friday, I'm going in for an ultrasound. I am on my second cycle of 100mg clomid w/HCG trigger shot. We did not time our sex properly for the first attempt and my Dr. wants us to try one more cycle before potentially resorting to IUI.

I have slightly elevated FSH and the Clomid worked quite well regarding producing larger follicles the first time I used it. We agreed that we are not going to try IVF and so I'm wondering if anyone can share any success stories of being over 35 and getting pg after a vasectomy reversal.

Second, I am wondering, given potential sperm count issues, when should we time sex around the HCG shot. I've been told to abstain from sex 1.5 to 2 days before the shot and will ask my doctor when to have sex after the shot. However, I thought I'd check in here for advice.

Thanks!


----------



## MissusO

slinkythecat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this form, 38 years old and TTC following my husband's vasectomy reversal. He's 50, had the vasectomy reversal a few months ago, which was successful. However, he had the vasectomy for 10.5 years, so the chances of successful pg, coupled with my age, are about 50-50, statistically speaking.
> 
> This Friday, I'm going in for an ultrasound. I am on my second cycle of 100mg clomid w/HCG trigger shot. We did not time our sex properly for the first attempt and my Dr. wants us to try one more cycle before potentially resorting to IUI.
> 
> I have slightly elevated FSH and the Clomid worked quite well regarding producing larger follicles the first time I used it. We agreed that we are not going to try IVF and so I'm wondering if anyone can share any success stories of being over 35 and getting pg after a vasectomy reversal.
> 
> Second, I am wondering, given potential sperm count issues, when should we time sex around the HCG shot. I've been told to abstain from sex 1.5 to 2 days before the shot and will ask my doctor when to have sex after the shot. However, I thought I'd check in here for advice.
> 
> Thanks!

:hi:

Am afraid am unable to share any success stories but hope we can one day ! DH had vasectomy reversal in December which was technically successful but with poor motility (12 years since original surgery). Only been trying properly for last two months and have him on a raft of vitamin supplements to see if they help at all. Giving things a few months naturally before seeking assistance. I'm 41 so can't hang around.

Sorry can't help but hope we can hang out together through this !

Missuso


----------



## slinkythecat

Well, it sounds like we're both at the beginning of this process - I've heard it can take 6 months to a year on average to conceive after a reversal.

Have you tried any fertility drugs yet, or are you just TTC au natural?


----------



## slinkythecat

Happy to keep you posted on our efforts. I go in this Friday for my trigger shot and we'll see what happens. If it doesn't work, may try IUI.


----------



## slinkythecat

Oh yeah,

A friend of mine has a friend who is 41 and was able to conceive on her second round of IUI. Of course, I know many people who've conceived around 40 years old, but none of them are dealing with the VR issue like we are.


----------



## MissusO

Hi, we are giving it a few months naturally but shortly will go get some more medical advice if that not working. Do you have your DH on any supplements? We are using Maca, Q10, Royal jelly, zinc and pregnacare male. 

Missuso


----------



## readyformore

If his count is low and motility is off, I would have him abstain for 4 days. 

The RE's office I went to has told me not to abstain longer than 4 days, to get rid of the dead sperm, but I have not found that to be the case for us. My husband has a really good count and motility with 4 days and 7 days of abstinance, but a poor count if it's been 1-2 days. 

You should ovulate approximately 36 hours post trigger, (provided your body is textbook....mine is not). I would abstain for 4 days prior to ovulation and I would have sex about 30 hours post trigger. This way, you cover yourself if you ovulate a few hours earlier. I would also temp, to confirm ovulation. But, keep in mind that your temp will look different on a medicated cycle versus a nonmedicated cycle. I would have sex every 48 hours until you get a clear shift from ovulation. 

Good luck.


----------



## slinkythecat

Thank you for the advice. This week, my doctor said to abstain for three days and to have sex at around 28 to 30 hours after the shot. I got my shot today and I did have an ultrasound. Results on clomid not quite as good as last month, but two good size follicles so I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Last month, we definitely did not abstain long enough.


----------



## slinkythecat

My husband is not, at this point, on any supplements, but I am planning to buy some this month.

I've heard zinc is essential and lots of people have said good things about Fertilaid (sp?). I will be curious for you to keep me posted, Missuso. 

What supplements, if any, are you taking?


----------



## Casper72

slinkythecat said:


> Well, it sounds like we're both at the beginning of this process - I've heard it can take 6 months to a year on average to conceive after a reversal.
> 
> Have you tried any fertility drugs yet, or are you just TTC au natural?

My husband had a reversal last June. This is month 11 of trying. We've had 3 failed IUIs and don't want to do/can't afford IVF. I wish I had a success story to share with you. Hopefully soon.


----------

